

Want To Be More Productive? Work Slower - kellyhclay
http://thinkspace.com/want-to-be-more-productive-work-slower/

======
thinkspace
I used to think it was great to take on a ton of things at the same time. Now,
I just look to simplify and actually make progress. I have a strip of black
electrical tape on the door and I focus on just a couple things each day that
are above the line and move everything else below the line that isn't helping
me move the business forward.

------
samidyer
Awesome blog post, Kelly!

